# a zárt e hang



## Akitlosz

Sziasztok

A kérdésëk, amiket kaptam, s amelyek szërintem közérdëkűek.



> Mi a e/ë szabály a kötőhangokra? A szögedi ö melyik e-ből lött?



A kötőhangokkal az van, hogy kötőhangok, azaz akármik is lëhetnek, ami jobban hangzik, passzol, nincsen rá ëgyértelmű szabály kivéve természetësen a hangrëndi illeszkëdést.
Néha jëlentés mëgkülönböztető szerepük is van illetve lëhet. Lásd példásul sarkok vs. sarkak illetve helyes = hellyel rendelkező vs. helyës = csinos, pontos.

1. mentek = ők mentesek valamitől, alól
2. mentëk = én például fuldoklót ki a vízből
3. mëntek = ők haladtak (múlt idő)
4. mëntëk = ti haladtok (jelën idő)


> A válaszodból értem, hogy a mentes töve pontozatlan e, a mënni töve pedig kétpontos ë.
> OK, két külön szó, aminek az írása összemosódott, mert Kazinczy Ferenc ÉK-i magyarul beszélt.



Pontosan így van. Kazinczy északkeleti tájszólása lëtt az úgynevezëtt köznyelv, beszéd és írás fő alapja, s ez a tájszólás csak ëgyféle, amolyan köztes hangzású e-t használ.



> Mi van a kötőhangokkal?
> 1.,3. miért -ek; 2.,4. miért -ëk?



A példákban 2,3,4 nincsenek kötőhangok, azok igeragok.

A ragozásra viszont teljesen ëgyértelmű szabály van.
A két alakú ragoknál, ige, főnév akármi elvileg *mindig* *a* és nyílt *e* van.  Például -b*a*n /-b*e*n vagy -t*a*k /-t*e*k például ők itt*a*k / ëtt*e*k, haladt*a*k /  mënt*e*k.

A három alakúaknál viszont elvileg *mindig* *o*/*ö*/*ë* használatos, például  -h*o*z/-h*ë*z/-h*ö*z illetve -t*o*k/-t*ë*k/t*ö*k, például ti iszt*o*k, ëszt*ë*k, jött*ö*k,  mënt*ë*k, vagy én üt*ö*k, vág*o*k, ken*ë*k, ment*ë*k, fëst*ë*k.

Az igeragozásnál a többes szám harmadik szëmély múlt idő -tak/-tek ragjáról van szó, illetve a jëlen idő többes szám második szëmély -tok/-tëk/-tök ragja.

Szóval más igeragról van szó, ami csak írásban néz ki ugyanúgy.



> *A szögedi ö melyik e-ből lött?*



A szögedi tájszólás azaz a szëgedi ott özik, ahol hét másik magyar tájszólás zárt ë-t  használ, kivétel az ëgy szótagú szavak. Ez az ëgyszërű mëgfogalmazás  mëglëhetősen jól lëfëdi a szëgedi tájszólást, persze tökéletës szabály  nincsen, mivel ëgységës magánhangzó használat sincsen a magyar  tájszólások között, de ezzel az ëgyszërű szabállyal már elboldogul az embër a szëgediben.

A sör, csöcs, föl(tétel), zsömle vörös, vödö, söpör stb. stb. stb.  szavak mind mind a szögedi tájszólásból származnak, sër, csëcs, fël,  zsëmle, vërës, vëdër, sëpër stb. stb. stb. helyëtt.

Ezért van az, hogy így ëlég sok magyar _gyárilag_ tud szögediül, anélkül is, hogy  valaha is járt volna arra, vagy hallotta volna. Az általam lëírt  szabályra például magamtól jöttem rá.



> Talán Emlékszel a Rúzsa Sándorról szóló tévésorozatra, amiről azt  mondták, hogy hibásan öztek a szöröplők (szeröplők vagy szöreplők).



A szereplëk, szëgediesen szereplök. A tehén szëgediesen is tehén. 

Van még ëgy érdëkësség. A befejezëtt múlt idő. Ezt úgy tanítják az  iskolákban, hogy két jele van, az ëgy t és a kettő tt. De ez hibás. A  befejezëtt múlt idő három alakú, mégpedig -ott, -ëtt, -ött, hasonlóan  pl. az -on, -ën, -önhöz:
futott, ëvëtt, sütött. A magánhangzók itt a jel részei.
Az ëgy t-s variáció csupán ennek a jelnek a rövidülése.
Lásd pl. várott -> várt, szólott -> szólt stb.

Tudom, hogy mindënki tudna ellenpéldákat mondani, de azok magánhangzó ejtés változások, a szabály akkor is áll, amit írtam.
Például a köszönöm szépënt szinte mindënki zárt ëvel ejti, de az  szabályosan nyílt e lënne, mert módhatározó -an /-en van benne, de ez  ejtésben összekeverhetó a helyhatározó -on/-ën/-önjével. Az -an/-en vs. -on/-ën/-ön hasonló a -tak/-tek vs. /-tok/-tëk/-tök kavarodáshoz.

A 15 magánhangzós magyar beszéd mëgörzése a nyelv szëbb hangzása miatt is fontos, de a még fontosabb szëmpont, hogy a nyílt e  és a zárt ë összemosásával körülbelül 1800 azonos alakú szó keletkëzne a nyelvben, ami értelëmzavaró. Lásd az említëtt mentek szó ëgyformán írt, de négyféleképpen ejtëtt, négy  különböző jelëntését. S hasonlóból rëngeteg van. 

A téma bőségës, szóval remélëm, hogy sokáig fog élni ez a topic!

„A magyar kiejtést is tanulni këll, még születëtt magyarnak is.”

 / Kodály Zoltán /


----------



## Akitlosz

A magánhangzók gyakoriságának eloszlása a 15 magánhangzós magyar beszédben 
 1. a: 21,6 %;
 2. e: 17,1 %;
 3. o: 10,2 %;
 4. i: 10 %;
*5. ë: 8,9 %;*
 6. á: 8,8 %;
 7. é: 8,8 %;
 8. ö: 3,4 %;
 9. u: 2,4 %; 
 10. ó: 2,1 %;
 11. ő: 2,1 %; 
 12. ü: 1,6 %; 
 13. í: 1,3 %;
 14. ú: 1,2 %;
 15. ű: 0,6 %.


----------



## francisgranada

Személy szerint érdekesnek és tanulságosnak tartom a témát.



> ... Kazinczy északkeleti tájszólása lëtt az úgynevezëtt köznyelv, beszéd és írás fő alapja, s ez a tájszólás csak ëgyféle, amolyan köztes hangzású e-t használ.


Ehhez annyit tennék hozzá, hogy gondolom Kazinczy nem tiltotta meg a zárt és a nyílt e megkülönböztetését a kiejtésben. Tény, hogy a zárt és nyílt e jelőlésének nincs igazán hagyománya a magyar írásos emlékekben, beleértve a nyelvújítást megelőző nyomtatott könyveket is (van egy néhány ilyen könyvem). Tehát én úgy látom, hogy a nyelvújítok inkább _nem vezették be _a helyesírásba a megkülönböztetett jelölést, mintsem hogy azt megszüntették volna. A kettő nem ugyanaz.

Más kérdés, hogy ha jelölnénk, akkor vajon elterjedt lenne-e az egész magyar nyelvterületen a kiejtésben. Szerintem nem igazán. Például a _j/ly_ másalhangzókat írásban megkülönböztetjük, a kiejtésben már nem (illetve csak nagyon kevesen), sok helyütt hosszú _í_-t, _ű_-t írunk, ennek ellenére nem minden esetben ejtjük hosszan, stb. Más nyelvekből is fel lehet hozni példákat: az olaszban _néha _jelölik a kétféle e-t (é, è), ennek ellenére egyes régiókban (pl. Piemonte) egyformán ejtik ezeket; a cseh és a szlovák helyesírás megkülönbözteti az _y/i_ hangokat, de a kiejtésben senki sem különbözteti meg ezeket (csak_ i-_t mondanak); a franciában a szó végi _e_-t még írják, de már nem ejtik ki, stb ... Summa summárum, bizonyos nyelvi tendenciákat a helyesírás szabályai sem képesek megállítani ...

Ne értsetek félre, én is sajnálom, hogy kivesző félben van a kétféle _e_ a magyarban, csak nem (kizárólág) a helyesírásban és a nyelvújítókban látom ennek az okát.


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem nincs a zárt e annyira kiveszőben, mint gondolnánk. 
A területi statisztikák szerint a zárt e sokkal nagyobb területen használt, bár kétségtelen, hogy egyre kevesebben tudják és használják.
 Csak azért tűnhet így, mert a főváros nyelve (ill. nyelvjárása) jobban szem előtt van.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Szerintem nincs a zárt e annyira kiveszőben, mint gondolnánk.


 Ez jó hír .  


> A területi statisztikák szerint a zárt e sokkal nagyobb területen használt, bár kétségtelen, hogy egyre kevesebben tudják és használják.
> Csak azért tűnhet így, mert a főváros nyelve (ill. nyelvjárása) jobban szem előtt van.


 Igen, de Budapesten él Magyarország lakosságának majdnem az ötöde (ma már kevesebb, de ez nem nagyon változtat a helyzeten) ... Ezen kívül, a mai "nagy" Budapest - gondolom - több nyelvjárási területen fekszik, tehát ez még önmagában nem zárná ki a zárt és a nyílt e használatát ...

Nyelvészeti szempontból úgy tudom, hogy a magyar nyelvjárosok többsége valamilyan módon megkülönbözteti a zárt és a nyílt _e_-t, de ha bizonyos nyelvjárást csak - teszem azt - kétezren beszélnek, akkor ez nem tükrözi a valólságos helyzetet.  Érdekelne, hogy vajon hány magyar anyanyelvű különbözteti meg _tényleg _kiejtésében a zárt és a nyílt_ e_-t (nem tudom, létezik-e ilyen felmérés ...).


----------



## Encolpius

A legnagyobb baj az, hogy nem tudok olyan ismert irodalmi műről, ahol az író a stílus érdekében használta volna az e/ë betűket. Pedig pl. Mikszáthnak lett volna lehetősége és oka is (a palóc nyelvjárás megkülönbözteti, nem?). Most hirtelen csak az Ábel-trilógia (nem tudom a Hargitán megkülönbözetik-e az e/ë-t, ha igen, akkor annál nagyon a baj) és Móricz Zsigmond Rózsa Sándora jut az eszembe, de nem tudok olyan ismert/fontos regényről, mely e/ë nyelvjárásban lett volna írva.... Ha tudtok, ilyan irodalmi műről, mely jelzi az e/ë hangokat, kérem jelezzétek...


----------



## franknagy

Hát igen, a nyelvekben kiesnek hangok, és máshonnan kölcsönződnek hangok.
Ma már nem lehet a ë-t visszahozni a köznyelvbe. Mint már Akitlosznak megírtam, ha valaki elrendelné, hogy ezentúl írjuk ki a két pöttyöt a megfelelő helyeken az e-re, az  a j/ly-os szívatásnál sokkal súlyosabb gondot jelentene a kis elsősök számára, egyes szadista magyar tanárok örömére.



> sok helyütt hosszú _í_-t, _ű_-t írunk, ennek ellenére nem minden esetben ejtjük hosszan, stb.


Ha ultizom a rudabányai vejemmel, én azt mondom: "h_u_szam" van, ő azt mondja: "h_úú_szam van".
 Meddig ló a ló?
Szoboszlóig, mert aztán csak *lú*.


> a cseh és a szlovák helyesírás megkülönbözteti az _y/i_ hangokat


A latin-amerikai spanyol nem különbözteti meg a _ce_-t a _se_-től. 
Vagy az indiánok nem tanulták meg, vagy Spanyolország olyan területéről népesült be Amerika, ahol már az anyaországi dialektusban is egybeestek.

Van egy elméletem: 
A nagy pestisjárványoknak köze van a robbanásszerű hangváltásokhoz.
A midig kicsúfolt beszédhibások nagyobb eséllyel élték túl őket.


----------



## francisgranada

Akitlosz said:


> ...   Van még ëgy érdëkësség. A befejezëtt múlt idő. Ezt úgy tanítják az  iskolákban, hogy két jele van, az ëgy t és a kettő tt. De ez hibás ...


Ez egy kicsit bonyolultabb ... Történeti/etimológiai szempontból  a befejezett múlt idő jele tényleg _-t/-tt, _az ezt megelőző magánhangzó tulajdonképpen az ige eredeti tövének a része. Persze, ezeket a magánhangzókat a mai igealakokból nem lehet pontosan kikövetkeztetni, mert az évszázadok folyamán a szóban forgó magánhangzók minősége is megváltozott ("sound shift") és sok esetben teljesen eltűntek, esetleg az ómagyar korban már nem is léteztek (pl. _ment, élt, félt, kért  _...)


----------



## franknagy

[QUOTE francisgranada]Történeti/etimológiai szempontból  a befejezett múlt idő jele tényleg _-t/-tt, _az ezt megelőző magánhangzó tulajdonképpen az ige eredeti tövének a része[/QUOTE]
Ha használnánk az ë-t, a magyarul tanulókat ugyanúgy megszívatnánk az -e- vagy -ë- kötőhanggal, mint az -a- vagy -o- kötőhanggal, amelyek szintén a lekopott/soha sem létezett finnugor szóvégi magánhangzóval magyarázhatók.


----------



## Akitlosz

francisgranada said:


> Érdekelne, hogy vajon hány magyar anyanyelvű különbözteti meg _tényleg _kiejtésében a zárt és a nyílt_ e_-t (nem tudom, létezik-e ilyen felmérés ...).



Nem létezik ilyen felmérés. Annyira nem érdekli ez a téma a hivatalos nyelvtudományt, az erre szakosodott alapítványnak - Bárczy Géza kiejtési alapítvány, pedig nincsen lehetősége ekkora felmérésre.
Csak becslések vannak erős szórással 40-80% között, de többen becsülik a kisebb arányt, mint a magasabbat.
S ahogyan Te is írod az emberek beszédét kellene vizsgálni, azaz az önkéntes válaszadás nem jó. Mivel sokan letagadnák a használók közül is.
Szerintem ugyanis sokan ejtik még Budapesten is, csak kisebb különbséget tartanak az eë-k között, mint máshol, de van különbség az eë-ik között.
Mondjuk az is lehet, hogy csak belemagyarázom, mert az én agyam automatikusan fordítja a mekegős beszédet az anyanyelvemre, mivel ugye megpróbálom megérteni, hogy mit akar mondani. Szóval az is lehet, hogy belehallom olyanok beszédébe is, akik alig ejtik különbözően, viszont erre kifejezetten rááll a fülem, szóval én azt mondanám, hogy széles körben elterjedt, csak különböző mértékű a távolság a nyíltság/zártság szempontjából országszerte. A Dunántúlon a legtöbb helyen magas, Budapesten kicsi, az Alföldön, ahol ejtik ott a kettő között, de ottani kiejtést keveset hallok. Erdély meg különböző.
Olyan tendencia van, hogy keletről nyugat felé haladva több zárt ë-t használnak, a legtöbbet a nyugati tájszólásban, Őrvidékek, Sopronban, Vas megyében. Keletre pedig gyakoribb a nyílt e, erre van felmérés.


----------



## Akitlosz

Ez a zárt ë:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mid_front_unrounded_vowel

Ez pedig a nyílt e:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Near-open_front_unrounded_vowel

S a kettő között van a harmadik, összemosott e, amelyet az egy e-t használók ejtenek, s amely sem nem igazán zárt, sem nem igazán nyílt.
Na én ilyet nem ejtek:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open-mid_front_unrounded_vowel

Meg is lehet hallgatni.


----------



## Akitlosz

A hivatalos helyësírási szabályzat ezt mondja erről a témáról a kilencvenedik pontjában:

90. Bár több nyelvjárásunkban és a köznyelvben is él az ún. zárt e hang (jelölése ë), ezt helyesírásunk nem jelöli külön betűvel, hanem hagyományosan szintén e-vel:



ejtés:
írás:ëgyélegyélëgyetëmegyetemembëremberlëhetlehetszerelëmszerelem
gyerëkëketgyerekeket stb.


----------



## tomtombp

francisgranada said:


> Érdekelne, hogy vajon hány  magyar anyanyelvű különbözteti meg _tényleg _kiejtésében a zárt és a nyílt_ e_-t (nem tudom, létezik-e ilyen felmérés ...).





Akitlosz said:


> Nem létezik ilyen felmérés. Annyira nem érdekli ez a téma a hivatalos nyelvtudományt, az erre szakosodott alapítványnak - Bárczy Géza kiejtési alapítvány, pedig nincsen lehetősége ekkora felmérésre.
> Csak becslések vannak erős szórással 40-80% között, de többen becsülik a kisebb arányt, mint a magasabbat.



Ezt én is jócskán lejjeb vinném. Ti tényleg érzitek a különbséget? Fogalmam nem lenne egyik fenti  példában sem arról, hogy melyik milyen "e". Nekem mind tökéletesen  egyforma  Szóval én személy szerint egyértelműen rontom az arányt, de körbe fogok kérdezni az ismerőseim között. Szerintem ez az arány max. egy számjegyű.


----------



## Encolpius

Nem hiszem, hogy 1%. Több. Szerintem a romák pl. tipikusan így beszélnek. Ha egy romacsávó beszédét szeretném utánozni, akkor használnám. A baj csak az, hogy a tévében szerintem senki sem beszél így. Sajnos. Pedig az lenne természetes. Mi otthon használtuk, én már kezdem elfelejteni...


----------



## Zsanna

Én sem éreztem, mielőtt tanultuk róla az egyetemen. 
Először gimiben kaptam megjegyzéseket a "gyertya" szó ejtésekor a barátnőmtől (aki ugyanúgy szegedi, viszont nyilván a zárt e nélkül nevelkedett inkább), hogy én azt (kb.) "gyértya"*-nak ejtem...
Szerintem a romákra inkább az "á"-zás jellemző talán (így, első nekifutásra, és lehet, hogy csak azért, mert nekem ez hangzik határozottan másnak a helyi nyelvjáráshoz képest!, de ha paródiákra gondolok, akkor is ez tűnik használtabbnak), de olyan nyelvterületen, ahol a zárt _e_ használt, természetesen ők is használhatják (ugyanúgy többé-kevésbé, mint bárki más - szerintem). 
Szegedi lévén viszont abszolút nem állítanám, hogy feltűnő lenne bárminemű különbség köztünk ilyen szempontból. (Nincs is jelentősége.)

*Ezt tomnak jelzem, hátha ez ismerősebben hangzik így (a zárt e egy kicsit olyan, mintha _é_ lenne, de "nem megy el addig" a kiejtésben)


----------



## Encolpius

- én nem csak megjegyzéseket kaptam, hanem jól kiröhögtek  a "herceg" szó miatt. Szerintem az e/ë használata különbözik, ugyanúgy mint az olaszban, hol ezt, hol azt tartja "helyesnek" az egyik, vagy a másik. Akitlosz szövegét én egy-két helyen másképpen mondanám...


----------



## Akitlosz

Természetësen. Nekëm ez az anyanyelvem. De lëírtam fëljebb, hogy a saját bevallás csalóka lëhet.

Azt mondja nekëm ëgyszër ëgy budapesti, hogy:
- Én nem tudom úgy mondani, hogy hëgyes.
- De hiszën éppen úgy mondtad! - válaszolom neki.
- Jé! Tényleg.

Így van ez sokaknál.

hëgyes = hëggyel rëndëlkëző
hëgyës = élës csúcsos

Ennek a hëgy*e*s vidéknek hëgy*ë*s a hëgycsúcsa.

Elöl képzëtt magánhangzóink sorrendje a zártság-nyíltság skálán:
1. é
2. zárt ë
3. a közepes, összemosott, csak ëgyféle e-t használók e-je.
4. nyílt e (ez már a fogorvosnak is ëlëgendő lënne.)
5. á

Na tëhát nagyon ëgyszërű különbségët tënni.

Nyissuk ki nagyra a szánkat, mintha á-t akarnánk mondani! Aztán ejtsünk e-t! Ez a nyílt e.
Csak résnyire nyissuk ki a szánkat, mintha é-t akarnák ejteni! Aztán ejtsünk ë-t! Ez a zárt ë.

A különbség egészen biztosan jól hallható, kettő önálló, jócskán különböző magánhangzóról van szó.

Na  persze, ha összeadjuk ezëket aztán osztjuk kettővel, akkor kapunk ëgy  átlagos e hangot, amitől értelëm zavaró lësz a beszéd, emellett rondább  is.

Pár példa:

1. fëlém = ëgy új embërt helyëztek az enyémnél magasabb pozícióba
 2. felém = irányomban
 A f*ë*lém helyëzëtt új igazgató kérdéssel fordult f*e*lém.

1. szëmét = látószërvét
 2. szemét = hulladék
 Bántja a sz*ë*mét a sz*e*mét?

Na és ilyenëkből van kb. 1800 a magyar nyelvben. Szóval kár lënne eltűntetni ëgy ilyen fontos magánhangzót.

Remélëm, hogy így már érthetőbb!

Ime ëgy kifejezëtten négy soros idézet:



> Harminc nyarat mëgért*e*m,
> mint a dinnye mëgért*e*m,
> anyósomat mëgért*ë*m...
> én a pénzëm mëgért*e*m.


----------



## Akitlosz

A Duna TV-t këll nézni. Dunántúliak, Alföldiek, Erdélyiek sokan így beszélnek. A hivatalos szëmélyëk is. Ez köznyelv is.


----------



## Akitlosz

Hát nagyon rossz füle van annak, aki ezt cigányosnak hallja. Ez tiszta magyar nyelv.

- Szo potyindász sáválë?

Kizárt, hogy ez az (csak) az ë-től hangozna cigányosan.


----------



## Encolpius

Akitlosz said:


> A Duna TV-t këll nézni. Dunántúliak, Alföldiek, Erdélyiek sokan így beszélnek. A hivatalos szëmélyëk is. Ez köznyelv is.



Ez érdekes, majd ha esetleg odakapcsolok, odafigyelek. Konkrét on-line műsorok nincsenek?


----------



## Akitlosz

Ëgy számjegyű az arány mi?
E.T. vagyok és a Sánta Kata rëndszërből érkëztem.
Lëhet inkább hallás vizsgálatra lënne szüksége az úrnak.

Az é-t és az á-t azért még képes mëgkülönböztetni ëgymástól?

Na csak mert egészen pontosan ugyanolyan a különbség az ë és az e között is, mint amilyen az é és az á közötti különbség, csak éppen feleakkora.


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> ... Szerintem a romák pl. tipikusan így beszélnek ...


Ebben nem látok logikát, t.i. miért pont a roma ember tudná, hol melyik e-t kell kiejteni a magyar szavakban?... Szerintem egy Roma valószínűleg éppen úgy ejti vagy nem ejti a kétféle e-t mint egy magyar, attól függően, hogy a magyar nyelv melyik regionális változatát/nyelvjárását  beszéli, illetve sajátította el gyerekkorában. Az viszont elképzelhető, hogy a magyar ajkú cigányság nyelve/kiejtésmódja általában inkább tükrözi a vidéki magyar kiejtést mint a (kevert) nagyvárosit. Tehát elveben a Romák növelhetik a statisztikát  ...  





tomtombp said:


> .... Ti tényleg érzitek a különbséget? ....


Két különböző fonémáról van szó, tehát aki "hazulról" nem tudja (vagy nem tanulta meg), hogy hol van (volt eredetileg) nyílt és hol zárt "e", az nem érezheti. Én személyesen nem érzem, illetve nem tudom. Más kérdés, hogy ha valaki beszédében megkülönbözteti, akkor azt tisztán "hallom" (érzékelem).

Egyetértek Akitlosszal abban, hogy sokan (valószínűleg a többség) _nem veszik észre_ a kétféle "e" jelenlétét a magyarban, még ha jelenlétükben használják is, sőt, még ha saját maguk meg is különböztetik kiejtésükben. Ez érthető, végül is nem mindekit érdekel a kiejtés vagy egyáltalán a nyelv ... 

Ezzel kapcsolatban van egy személyes tapasztalatom: van egy barátom (sajnos csak _egy_, ami nem nagyon növeli a statisztikát), aki szépen megkülönbözteti az _e_-t az _ë_-től, élvezet hallgatni. Amíg nem hívtam fel rá a figyelmét, fogalma sem volt róla ... De arról sem, hogy mások (például jómagam) nem különböztetjük meg. Csak utólag csodálkozott azon, hogy hogy lehet az, hogy én nem tudom melyik e-t kell használni, hiszen egyes szavaknak ettől egész más az értelmük ... (még emlékszem, hogy a _szerelem _szót hozta fel példaként, t.i. "a _szeretni _ige származéka" és "_szerelek _valamit" jelentésben, amelyek számára nem hangzanak egyformán)





Akitlosz said:


> ...S a kettő között van a harmadik, összemosott e, amelyet az egy e-t használók ejtenek, s amely sem nem igazán zárt, sem nem igazán nyílt ...


 Az "e/ë" minősége" (a zártság/nyíltság foka) nem ugyanaz, mint a zárt és a nyílt "e" közötti különbségtétel. Más szóval, az említett magánhangzók konkrét kiejtése függ az adott vidék/nyelvjárás artikulációs sajátságaitól is. Vannak vidékek, ahol bár nem tesznek különbséget az e/ë között, nyíltabb vagy zártabb e-t mondanak (persze, mindenütt). Tehát nem minden esetben "összemosott e-ről" van szó, amely a nyílt és a zárt _e_ "kompromisszuma" lenne ...


----------



## Encolpius

Encolpius said:


> Ez érdekes, majd ha esetleg odakapcsolok, odafigyelek. Konkrét on-line műsorok nincsenek?



Ajánlom mindenkinek a Youtube-on az *Ízőrzők *című műsor adásait...itt aztán standard magyar alig van....nyelvészeti szembontból is érdekes műsor..én nem ismertem.....


----------

